# Interview questions for Trent Hafdahl of After The Burial



## Rick (Jun 22, 2009)

So I got the okay for an interview with Trent, "lead guitar" of After The Burial. This will be another video interview but I don't know when. What do you guys want to know? 

*SUPER-HANDSOME MOD EDIT:* stickied... finally.


----------



## windu (Jun 22, 2009)

when are they gonna write some new material. and if the earth was a pancake what syrup would he think we would be?


----------



## gatesofcarnage (Jun 22, 2009)

Well besides the obvious who, what inspired you to (fill in the blank), who is his favorite 7+ band and who are some modern and non modern bands that inspire him. what gear is he using and why


----------



## Arteriorrhexis (Jun 22, 2009)

What do you listen to other than metal?
What was the reason for orange/green guitars? (Not that there's a problem with it, they look badass)
Who's your favorite band to play with?


WAIT also could you make it so we hear what's going on in this one too?


----------



## Rick (Jun 22, 2009)

Yeah, we won't be anywhere near the stage next time, sorry.


----------



## Arteriorrhexis (Jun 22, 2009)

Rick said:


> Yeah, we won't be anywhere near the stage next time, sorry.



It's all good
But do you know or have any idea when it'll be? Or at least be on youtube?


----------



## metaljohn (Jun 24, 2009)

What inspired the decision to jump from "Forging A Future Self" to "Rareform", in terms of style? (besides the obvious reasons of course)


----------



## Rick (Jun 24, 2009)

Arteriorrhexis said:


> It's all good
> But do you know or have any idea when it'll be? Or at least be on youtube?



Yeah, I'll have to put it on youtube. I won't be able to post it here otherwise. 

I imagine the interview will take place the next time they come to San Antonio, I just don't know when that will be.


----------



## JakeRI (Jun 24, 2009)

what inspired his particular approach to the 8 string guitar. They certainly like meshuggah, they play in several different keys, and their riffs sit differently on the instrument. How did he refine his approach


----------



## MikeH (Jun 25, 2009)

What was the writing process on Rareform? Did someone come up with a riff and you just built around it?


----------



## budda (Jul 5, 2009)

Ask him what formal training he had for learning music theory - if you read the explanation for "Pi" it makes your head explode .

What does he think of life on the road, being one of the featured bands on summer slaughter, and the worst thing that's ever happened on the road?

I had another question but i forget what it is


----------



## Rick (Jul 5, 2009)

I've tried reading the "Pi" explanation and then my brain starts to hurt.


----------



## AfterTheBurial8 (Jul 12, 2009)

how come you decided to re-master/release 'Rareform'?

who/what inspired you to play guitar the way you do?


----------



## victor5464 (Aug 4, 2009)

worst moment on stage?
funny tour stories?
coolest band ever toured with?

and also the writing process for a breakdown/polyrhythm; do they just come up with the most random rhythms?


----------



## SerratedSkies (Aug 12, 2009)

Is there a potlick after the burial?

On the real though, I'm curious about the "genre" they fall into. How does it feel to line up with bands like Born of Osiris and Veil of Maya, but having your own, seperate twist on the sound? How different do you think AtB and these bands will end up after years and years take their toal?


----------



## eleven59 (Sep 2, 2009)

On the subject of gear, how hard was it to get the 8-strings sounding right in the mix, finding the right amps, figuring out what the bass player would be doing, etc.?


----------



## Samer (Oct 17, 2009)

How do they get such a tight live sound? I saw them live about 5 times now and each time they have had the best live sound out of any band (big or small)


----------



## right_to_rage (Oct 18, 2009)

Are computers used in their writing process (guitar pro, ez drummer ect)
Did they ever take lessons?
How do they approach tracking guitars on rareform, or how tight is tight enough?
How long does it typically take to write a song from initial inspiration to completion?
How about biggest inspirations?


----------



## JoshuaLogan (Oct 21, 2009)

did these interviews ever get posted anywhere? never saw them...


----------



## jsousa (Oct 23, 2009)

JoshuaLogan said:


> did these interviews ever get posted anywhere? never saw them...



+1


----------



## Arteriorrhexis (Oct 23, 2009)

I don't think he's been interviewed yet..


----------



## Rick (Oct 23, 2009)

No, I haven't done the Trent interview yet.


----------



## vhmetalx (Nov 18, 2009)

If you havent done the interview yet then here is some moar:
What are some underground bands you enjoy/want more people to know about?
Why did you first pick up a guitar (six/seven/and/or eight)?
How long have you been playing guitar? a seven string? eight string?

FUCK i just saw the interview
EDIT:
that was for the other guitarist huh...
i feel dumb, its late for me.
:/


----------



## LadyKiller (Nov 20, 2009)

what about this interview?


----------



## Rick (Nov 20, 2009)

They're playing in Austin in February so that's when it'll take place.


----------



## Magero (Jan 3, 2010)

I've got one for 'em.

"How much do you love Guitar Pro and how bad would your band be without it?" haha. 

I seriously get the impression that AtB write everything in GP before even playing a riff. Not that that's bad, thought just struck me...
"Any word on touring outside of the US soon? IE: Australia preferably"

And then the obligatory when's the new album out, favourite new bands, inspiration, etc.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jan 11, 2010)

I for the life of me can't think of a good question for this guy, yet I fucking love ATB. Heres all I got atm:

How many years have you been playing, what sorta of practice did you do to get where you're at now, and what is your warm up routine?


----------



## right_to_rage (Jan 15, 2010)

Ask how do you listen to music? 
or
What do you listen for in music?


----------



## QuambaFu (Jan 19, 2010)

What's the deal with White Bear Township and why doesn't White Bear Lake just annex it?


----------



## Rick (Feb 8, 2010)

Interview with both Justin and Trent is Wednesday. Thanks for your questions, guys.


----------

